# tourist visa extensions



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I understand the immigration visas has been changed. When I was there 7 years ago I only could extend for 59 days and had to leave country in 1 year and come back. Does anybody know for sure what the extensions are now and how long can I stay before leaving and coming back on a tourist visa?

thanks

art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

On arrival you get 30 days (used to be 20). You can do extensions 2 or 6 months long, and can extend for 36 months before having to leave (used to be 24 months).

I think the first extension is only a month (giving you 2 months including your 30 day initial stamp).


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Tukaram

The 6 month extension is nice to do especially if a person doesn't live in a city with immigration office. Also the 3 years extension for exiting country is nice alsd.

thanks for the info.

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

The 6 month extension is hard to get now unless you go to Manila, or maybe the other major cities outside of Luzon will grant it. The BI office I went to interrogated me for over 30m. Took a lot of begging and other things I won't mention to get the 6 months. He showed me a letter from the top that stated the granting of extensions is not automatic or guaranteed and that they all should be scrutinized.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I have not done it personally, but other members here have reprted that they have been able to ask for a 59 day visa on arrival at NAIA.

I cant find the post, but the person said that when they gave their passport to the Immigration officer in Arrivals, they asked if they could get the 29 day extension to the usual 30 day tourist visa right then. The officer then handed them off to another Immigration officer, who pulled them off to the side and they were able to get their 59 days then after an hour or so.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> I have not done it personally, but other members here have reprted that they have been able to ask for a 59 day visa on arrival at NAIA.
> 
> I cant find the post, but the person said that when they gave their passport to the Immigration officer in Arrivals, they asked if they could get the 29 day extension to the usual 30 day tourist visa right then. The officer then handed them off to another Immigration officer, who pulled them off to the side and they were able to get their 59 days then after an hour or so.


I beleive in NAIA there is a small office off to the side as you pass from immigration where you can get the extension, normal costs apply. It could save you a day messing about later on to get it as you enter. Nothing new has always been available.


----------

